# Accidental Success!!



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I know I haven't posted in forever. I've been busy and my phone broke so I had a temp for a while, thus no access to tapatalk.

Anyway, a while back I posted about not being able to get off without toys during intercourse with H.

Basically I used to masturbate just about every morning along with sex in the evening averaging at 3 times a week.

I got so dependent on a vibrator to get off that I could not orgasm without it. Well conveniently 2 of my best and favorite toys broke..in the same week! Masturbating just became a chore that took to long without my toys so I basically just held my urges until the evening with my H and stopped masturbating in the morning.

I can't even explain how amazing sex has become again. I crave and desire my H's penis all the time now. I sooo look forward to his amazing penis and penetration. It drives me crazy just thinking about how it feels with that initial penetration. And on an even better note..I can get off without toys now! His penis feels so much better then I remember it ever feeling. And my orgasms are soooo much more intense!

I used to think that he just sucked in bed...meanwhile my over use of these high powered toys really was the issue. It's so easy to blame other people.

Stopping masturbating saved me sex life. 

You ladies out there dependent on toys...give em up for a while! Learn to embrace and enjoy the feeling on your hubbys manhood! It will make sex better for both of you! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Down with Dildos!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

donders said:


> Down with Dildos!


Lol I used to think they we're God's gift to women..boy was I brainwashed!!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

donders said:


> Down with Dildos!


Lmao









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

